# choose the better amp mrv f345 m44



## justinkr58 (Jan 8, 2009)

all you pros, help me choose the better amp. alpine mrv f345 or the m44.

I have boston pro 6.53 in the front and a 4 ohm boston pro 10.4 in the low end..


----------

